# Northeast/Maine Gathering



## Slnk (Jun 19, 2019)

I've decided not to head to Nationals this year in order to extensively explore the northeast region of the U.S and am curious if there is any information on the gatherings in the Northeast region. Trying to get in the woods with some folks and kick it for a short bit. Thanks homies.


----------



## Deleted member 23212 (Jun 19, 2019)

Regional Families have Facebook groups for meeting up and chatting and getting together. Try searching "(State Name) Regional Rainbow Gathering" on Facebook. I know there's a lot of Family in Vermont. We held a National Gathering in that state not too long ago.


----------

